# 75 Gallon Tank



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice. I've become more attracted to Africans over the last little while. Maybe one day I'll do a tank with'em.

How does the parrot get along with the Africans?


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Good he was kept with smaller fish before i got him, i got him from a friend


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

nice lookin tank! i like the parrot!


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Awesome fish, I love the orange african cichlid in the 2nd and 3rd to lat pics. I"ve never seen one like that, what type is it?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

im pretty sure that's a zebra.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> im pretty sure that's a zebra.
> [snapback]1200784[/snapback]​


I figured something with the name zebra would have stripes lol







Awesome lil feller tho


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

What plecos, could i put in there that look nice?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

SregoR said:


> What plecos, could i put in there that look nice?
> [snapback]1201281[/snapback]​


Try a common one at first. Africans can be hard on plecos sometimes...
If the common one survives for a couple of months, then you can pick up a nice looking one like a royal pleco or something...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

chinese algae eaters would great with little cichlids. They're fast so they usually aren't hurt by them and they look pretty cool.


----------



## GRAIL (Jun 13, 2005)

Put in a syno


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> SregoR said:
> 
> 
> > What plecos, could i put in there that look nice?
> ...


theres a common in there ri ght now,


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I like almost everything: the set up and the choice of fish, but not the parrot. It just doesn't fit in. But like said: I really like the rest of it


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

jan said:


> I like almost everything: the set up and the choice of fish, but not the parrot. It just doesn't fit in. But like said: I really like the rest of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea hes an odd ball in that tank, but i like parrots so, owell he was free and had a good natural coloration about him. Anywayz one of the albinos died. RIP but time to move on and get some other fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

SregoR said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > I like almost everything: the set up and the choice of fish, but not the parrot. It just doesn't fit in. But like said: I really like the rest of it
> ...


If you like it you definately should keep it in there, it is just a matter about taste







And I have to agree that his color is pretty intense


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

yea hes cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great looking tank. Lots of colors in there.


----------

